# Masdevallia civilis culture?



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 24, 2008)

Help please! This miniature was an impulse purchase at our local orchid society auction.  I don't really have a clue how to take care of it; most of the stuff I've read about Masdevallias say they're cool growing; might be a problem for me if that's the case. Can anyone offer any tips on how to grow this species? 







Joanne


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 24, 2008)

supposedly now Byrsella civilis. I'll never get used to taxonomical changes.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm ignoring the name changes. I think the way w/ masdie's is to get a decent sized division and keep it cool and moist. Mine do OK over the ultrasonic fogger. I was surprised however to find that scale like masdies!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 25, 2008)

The biggest problem I have had with Masdevallia is that I did not keep them bright enough. They want light nearly Cattleya bright. At the same time they don't want to be cooked by the sun. Keep good air movement. 
Leo


----------



## Kyle (Mar 25, 2008)

Leo is right, masd and especially draculas can take more light then most people think. But if you grow inside under lights, they aften radiate heat. So its a catch 22.

But on the other hand, your masd will still bloom under lower light conditions (unlike cattleyas), just not to thier full potential.

If I'm thinking of the right species, civilis is one of the bigger masd.

They do like to be intermediate/cool. Growing them in moist clay pots will help to keep the roots cool. I grow mine in clay pots, in a 50-50 small rexius bark and course perlite(rockwool) mix. Same mix I grow paphs in. I water 2x a week, sometime 3 if they look dry.

Another way to grow them, but I haven't tried, is a double pot method. This method alows from more time between watering. Pot your masd in a plastic pot using whatever media you like to use, in whatever pot size is appropriate. Then take a clay pot that is larger then your plastic pot, fill is with spagnum moss, with the plastic pot inside. Immediatly under the plastic post, put some stones or something to prevent the moss from contacting the plastic pot (so it can drain). Now sit the whole thing in water. The moss will wick water and keep the clay moist. The evaporation from the clay will keep the whole set up quite cool. The plastic pot will allow you to control how wet the media stays, while still remaining cool. The clay pot in a dish of water will have constant moisture. Again, I've never tried it, but it sure does make sense to me. I think I first read about it being used to grow besseae.

Kyle


----------



## charlie c (Mar 25, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Another way to grow them, but I haven't tried, is a double pot method. This method alows from more time between watering. Pot your masd in a plastic pot using whatever media you like to use, in whatever pot size is appropriate. Then take a clay pot that is larger then your plastic pot, fill is with spagnum moss, with the plastic pot inside. Immediatly under the plastic post, put some stones or something to prevent the moss from contacting the plastic pot (so it can drain). Now sit the whole thing in water. The moss will wick water and keep the clay moist. The evaporation from the clay will keep the whole set up quite cool. The plastic pot will allow you to control how wet the media stays, while still remaining cool. The clay pot in a dish of water will have constant moisture. Again, I've never tried it, but it sure does make sense to me. I think I first read about it being used to grow besseae.
> 
> Kyle



Thanks Kyle. That sounds like a slick idea. I'm going to give it a try. 

I like Masdevallias, but the only real success I've had is with nidifica that I grow in a fiber pot (Jiffy Pot) with LF sphagnum and, especially in the summer, place close to a fan. Running at ambient temps in the summer (I'm just across the lake from you) has been a problem.

charlie c


----------



## Corbin (Mar 25, 2008)

There are masd. which can be grown intermediate and warm. The first link below is to a site that list many of the species and gives the temperature they like/require. The second link is to a site that list the hybrids and their parents. With this information you should be able to find masd. that will thrive in your conditions. That being said I must admit that I am being challenged by masd. Ted Khoe, urosalpinx(constricta) [intermediate] X welischii [cold], which is sold my many as a masd. that will tolerate warmth. I think that mine has a problem with the water or lack there of. From what I understand they like to be kept moist all the time. Then there is always Jay's Internet Orchid Species... the third link. Hope all this helps.

http://www.colombianorchidimports.com/Pages/Catalog.html
http://www002.upp.so-net.ne.jp/masdevallia/index_hb.htm
http://www.orchidspecies.com/


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies and info-links! Very much appreciated...Hmmm, anyone want a Masdevallia _before_ I kill it? Just kiddin'...:rollhappy:

Joanne


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll take it. Just wrap it up w/ a hangianum and jackii while you're at it.


----------



## Bolero (Mar 28, 2008)

I;ve been surprised at how much light Pleuro's can take and should have. I try keeping mine cool if possible and give them as much light as possible especially in winter. I have some reasonable success.

In summer I keep them quite moist but in winter I let them dry out but not for too long and as long as humidity and air movement is ok. I think coconut or sphagnum is ideal for growing them in as well.


----------

